# Uber has me down



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

It was a really good weekend as far as money. I took a lot of xl fares and the pax were great. I got complimented on my vehicles and all my riders seemed to have great experiences. I even made a combined $32 in tips.

Then I realized I got 3 straight low ratings. I got a 3 and a 4, but I'm not sure the 3rd yet. As soon as my rating updates I'll know.

I just don't understand this. My first 30 ratings were all 5's and then I got a couple of 2's from drunk idiots. I learned my lesson and stopped working the late night bar scene.

Earlier this week I got a 4* and my rating dipped to 4.88 which really didn't bother me. But last night I got 3 straight low ratings which is completely out of the norm for me.

My rating updated after the first 2 and it dropped to 4.84. Depending on what the 3rd is, my rating will probably fall below 4.8. I went from 56 out of 59 to 56 out of 62 all in one night. It just doesn't seem right.

I know everyone says not to worry, but I feel like I'll be inevitably deactivated. It's been a dramatic decline the last 2 weeks.

I'm infuriated that I give these ungrateful pax safe rides and give them free water and mints and yet they are still not pleased. These are same people who tell me I'm the best driver they ever had.

Anyway, I'm going back to delivering pizzas. It's much less stressful and I don't have to deal with people trashing my vehicle.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Only you know best as to what path to take. That being said, your rating at 4.8x isn't bad at all, and with only 60 rides your ratings will fluctuate greatly. Your ratings hit could be from pax of long ago using the app for the first time again last night, you just never know. I guess what I'm trying to say is; quit if it's what's you truly feel you should do, but don't quit if it's just the ratings your worried about. If you are leaving us, good luck and hope you the best. Cheers...


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for your kind words. I actually think I may be overreacting. For some reason I really take low ratings personally. I really try my best to provide a great experience for the rider.

I'm definitely not going to quit. I'm just going to make sure I have something to fall back on. Uber is not something I can rely on to provide for my family.

I'll probably just take a few fares a day until I get my rating back up.


----------



## Uber10k (Mar 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. This is where Uncle Uber needs to step in and control things better. They obviously want the drivers to feel the intense pain of low ratings and they let these no good pax rate you in any way they want. You must remember, that A-hole of a pax gave uncle uber $3-4 for the ride, that's all uncle cares about, they could care less about us drivers. It all revolves around the billions of dollars old uncle uber rakes in year after year. Do you think the goobers at the top would consider taking a 5-8% pay cut like the drivers do over and over......ha ha ha ha ha ha now that's funny!!!


----------

